# Fantails Video



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Dear friends

My new white Fantails video, hope you'll like it






wish you all the best


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Nice birds. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

almondman said:


> Nice birds. Thank you for sharing.


Thank you almondman, hope you like it


----------

